# Steves Turn...Happy Birthday!!



## Arana (20 May 2008)

Many Happy Returns mate


----------



## Steve Smith (20 May 2008)

Thanks mate!

I'm sitting at my parent's house at the moment, having spent the evening eating and entertaining/being entertained by my 8 year old nephew 

Home time soon


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2008)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## JamesM (20 May 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## aaronnorth (20 May 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## TDI-line (21 May 2008)

Have a good one Steve.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 May 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 May 2008)

Happy Birthday matey!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 May 2008)

Thanks all 

Had a nice birthday eve round at the folks with my Nephew providing most of the entertainment 

Didn't get the AE vouchers I was hoping for though, but such is life   My sister says she has something in the post.  Hopefully this will be one of the Natural Aquarium World volumes, but who knows.  Probably some socks   I can see I'm going to have to buy my own 

On the plus side, my Aquatic magic order arrived today.  Rhinox 5000 and 2 needle valves.  The Rhinox is MASSIVE!  I think it might be overkill for my tank, but I'll have a 4ft tank to setup soon!  (Gill's old "Vallis jungle" tank which he has to sell since getting the 5ft beasty!)


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 May 2008)

Happy Birthday.  Might be a big diffuser but they do a good job!


----------



## a1Matt (21 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Thanks all
> On the plus side, my Aquatic magic order arrived today.  Rhinox 5000 and 2 needle valves.



As a friend of mine says 'don't worry about people buying you presents, but always buy yourself something that you really want for your birthday each year'

I reckon that you've done that nicely, Happy Birthday


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday.  Might be a big diffuser but they do a good job!



Yeah, it would be doing a great job today, if my FE hadn't run out of CO2 yesterday   Looks like I'll need that FE asap Dan  

Oh, I did actually by myself a birthday pressie last month   I bought Dan's UKAPS aquascaping set off of him


----------

